# 1994 Nissan Sentra transmission drawings



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi, I'm in need of a drawing of an automatic transmission for my car - it won't shift out of first anymore - and my garage told me it is the governor at fault - I'd like to see how the internals of the trannny look before I attemp to change the parts...thanks joe


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes he is correct about the guv being the culprit. It is externally mounted. It's that round thing on top of the trans.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

it's on the top of the tranny..i thought it was the round thing in front (driver's side) in front of the radiator...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I am looking at the factory service manual right now, and the pic shows it on the top, in the general vicinity of the fuel filter.

1. Remove air duct
2. Remvoe guv cap snap ring.
3. Remove guv cap.
4. Remove guv valve assembly from trans axle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

..okay thanks for the help....


...joe


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

...okay so how do I get the lid of the governor ....it's stuck in there pretty good !!!! ...and if the governor or governor gear is indeed broken or worn ....shouldn't I be changing the oil and filter too !!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

...hi....so is anyone going to tell me how to get the governor cap off...or is it just a topic not worth discussing....because I would like to use my car eventually!!!!


----------



## Alexander (Jun 2, 2004)

*Look for it here in this forum.*

Someone already went through this.
It has been discused here with pics and links illustrating how, where and what should be done.


----------

